# Half the fun of agility is...



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Making stuff! I just made a jump, took me about 15 minutes! Now, on to the teeter!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I had fun making agility stuff too! I made jumps, teeter, and weave poles from plans in the book "Dog Agility Equipment Construction Instructions" by Ann Embry. BTW, my neighbor's border collie mix showed up to play with our goldens. Wow she would make a great agility dog!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very cool! I admire you guys! Poor Tito has to limit himself to 1/2 hour a week at the trainer's building, about 3 weeks a month, as his mama ain't makin' him nothin'


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aw poor Tito. You can come live with me, I'll make you things...Your own article or training bag, jumps, ring gate stantions, scent articles, beds, etc...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's piling up his toys and his food bowl, got his "humpy bear", I think he's packing to head your way.....



DNL2448 said:


> Aw poor Tito. You can come live with me, I'll make you things...Your own article or training bag, jumps, ring gate stantions, scent articles, beds, etc...


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Aw poor Tito. You can come live with me, I'll make you things...Your own article or training bag, jumps, ring gate stantions, scent articles, beds, etc...


Tito might want to know, "How's your cooking?":--big_grin:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Tito might want to know, "How's your cooking?":--big_grin:


That needs some work, but Dooley thinks the BBQ steak we use for training is okay!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> He's piling up his toys and his food bowl, got his "humpy bear", I think he's packing to head your way.....


WooHoo! Tito, go South at the Shell station, last house on the right!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito is one of those unfortunate dogs who has to eat <gasp> dog food, so as long as you can open a bag, you're okay with the food part!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love making stuff for agility! At first I made everything, but then I found the need to have to buy some things. Replaced my PVC teeter with a real one, same with the weaves. Bought some cool fold up jumps, PVC table was replaced with a real one... etc etc... I guess I have collected a lot over time!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We only bought the weaves. Oh and we bought a tunnel. Art made our jumps, table, teeter and tire. I would love to get a couple more tunnels and maybe a chute, all short of course as only so big of stuff my yard can handle. 

We did buy snap on jump cups. Moving the cups Art made on a jump became a PITA. I want to get a folding jump but not for agility for HUNT TESTS! Take it out away from the test, let Quinn jump it until she says uncle, then she can go handle the holding blinds and run her test. We did that in our private lesson this weekend, and she stopped barking. I had a light bulb moment. Just one jump is all she needs.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

My husband has had a lot of fun making equipment. Three jumps, a tire, and weave poles so far. I don't know if we actually saved all that much money, but he enjoyed working on them. Next comes a table and something to practice contacts. In an agility book, we saw plans for a combination dog walk and A-Frame that should work for now. A friend loaned us a couple of tunnels. Now if it will only stop raining for a while, we'll get a chance to really play.


----------

